# Imagens De Satélite + Modelos



## Iceberg (1 Set 2006 às 00:05)

Alguém sabe onde podemos buscar arquivos de imagens de satélite e modelos referentes a qualquer data anterior. Por exemplo, se eu quiser visualizar o modelo atmosférico e a respectiva imagem de satélite de 03-12-2000, ou até situações anteriores da década de 40,50,60,70 e 80, sei que existem esses dados, mas se alguém souber onde, agradeço.


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2006 às 00:08)

iceberg disse:


> Alguém sabe onde podemos buscar arquivos de imagens de satélite e modelos referentes a qualquer data anterior. Por exemplo, se eu quiser visualizar o modelo atmosférico e a respectiva imagem de satélite de 03-12-2000, ou até situações anteriores da década de 40,50,60,70 e 80, sei que existem esses dados, mas se alguém souber onde, agradeço.



De satelite não sei mas situações sinópticas tens no próprio wetterzentrale
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html


----------



## Iceberg (1 Set 2006 às 00:18)

Obrigado, Minho, pela dica muito útil.

Já viram a situação dos modelos em 14 Fevereiro 1983.
Despertou-me curiosidade por informações do Seringador acerca de nevões na semana do Carnaval desse ano. Foram vários dias com a Iso 0 e alguns com a Iso -5   

Alguém tem relatos concretos desses dias no nosso país?
Onde nevou, que quantidades, etc?


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 00:24)

iceberg disse:


> Obrigado, Minho, pela dica muito útil.
> 
> Já viram a situação dos modelos em 14 Fevereiro 1983.
> Despertou-me curiosidade por informações do Seringador acerca de nevões na semana do Carnaval desse ano. Foram vários dias com a Iso 0 e alguns com a Iso -5
> ...



Primeira vez que vi neve na minha vida, andava no ciclo e nevou em Monchique, Foia e fez um frio de rajar no Algarve. Recordo-me como se fosse hoje  . Que rico dia que foi, ai começou a pancada pela neve e frio


----------



## Iceberg (1 Set 2006 às 00:25)

E no Porto e em Braga, alguém tem informações?


----------



## Luis França (1 Set 2006 às 01:49)

*Re: Imagens De Satélite*

Topem lá esta imagem do Eumetsat7-VIS:






Será o brilho do Sol no pólo ou o princípio duma aurora?


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 11:58)

iceberg disse:


> E no Porto e em Braga, alguém tem informações?




Sim recordo-me perfeitamente, foi no dia de Carnaval aqui nevou à volta de 5 a 10cm, foi a partir dessa data que fiquei um "Weathernut"


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2006 às 12:11)

iceberg disse:


> Obrigado, Minho, pela dica muito útil.
> 
> Já viram a situação dos modelos em 14 Fevereiro 1983.
> Despertou-me curiosidade por informações do Seringador acerca de nevões na semana do Carnaval desse ano. Foram vários dias com a Iso 0 e alguns com a Iso -5
> ...




Acho que nevou um pouco por todo o país. Nessa altura vivia na Amadora e lá caiu muito granizo, tanto que cobriu o solo com vários cm. Houve relatos de flocos de neve em localidades próximas. Nesse episódio, em Bragança, a temperatura desceu a -12ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 17:10)

O companheiros meteo, está tudo enganado!  , não foi no dia 14 de Fevereiro! Isso seria uma 2ª Feira. Foi dia 11 de Fevereiro, 6ª Feira, e devido a esse maravilhoso episódio, que igualmente me "amarrou" definitivamente à meteorologia, as férias do Carvaval que começavam na tal 2ª F dia 14, foram antecipadas e ao meio da manhã deram por encerrada a escola.


----------

